#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Священная гора / The Holy Mountain (1973) Алехандро Ходорковски

## Шавырин

Христос освобождается от оков и оказывается в современном городе, средоточии человеческих пороков, культа смерти и секса. Здесь он и попадает в таинственную эзотерическую школу магов. Там же оказываются и молодые развращенные жизнью персонажи со всей Солнечной системы. Гуру и его ученики отправляются к Священной горе, где живут девять мудрецов, знающих секрет бессмертия… (с) КиноПоиск



http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...BA%D0%B8%D0%B9

----------

Bob (04.04.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Мне у него очень нравится «Крот» (El Topo).

Два раза смотрел.

----------

Bob (04.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.03.2013), Шавырин (07.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

"Крот" и "Священная Гора" у Ходоровски, конечно, самые крутые.
"Священная Гора" же интересна тем, что монументально-психоделические полотна удалось воплотить благодаря спонсорской поддержке Джона Леннона, по-моему. Ну и концовка у "Горы" очень в духе чаньского спора о "постепенном" и "мгновенном" пробуждении)

----------

Bob (04.04.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2013), Шавырин (07.03.2013)

----------


## Маркион

Один из любимых фильмов. Но "Я поскачу как бешеный конь" Аррабаля круче имхо  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (04.04.2013), Шавырин (08.03.2013)

----------

